
Why Apple must come out with iPhone (2005) - 3ds
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r12798022-Why-Apple-must-come-out-with-iPhone
======
3ds
TLDR: Someone on this forum correctly predicted the iPhone in 2005, 2 years
before it came out. And no one else on the forum believes it would be a good
idea...

